# another lidded box in FBE



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't remember how long ago or where I got them, but a couple of weeks back I discoveredc a few thin slices of very ornate cast resin.

When I made a FBE box and inset the lid with a piece of claro walnut, @Kevin said that it was a combination he didn't much care for. I'd already started making another lidded box, and wondered what it would look like with some of this resin on top.

Here's the result -- I'm interested in your honest opinions of whether this combination works for you.

(I used Wood Turners' Finish on this one, 3 coats then sanded back with 400 grit to knock the nibs off and make it less glossy.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

THAT . . . I do care for. That looks like a kalaidoscope (I can't spell that word). It looks like the night sky. It looks luminescent. Duncan I hope you'll do a thread on how you did that. beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> THAT . . . I do care for. That looks like a kalaidoscope (I can't spell that word). It looks like the night sky. It looks luminescent. Duncan I hope you'll do a thread on how you did that. beautiful.


Thank you -- I can't take any credit for how the resin looks, all I did was shape it and stick it into the recess in the lid. I wish I could remember who I got it from!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 19, 2015)

Duncan, I really like that lid! How big is that box?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 19, 2015)

It looks horrible ! Send it to me and I will fix it next year or the year after 






Very nice Duncan ! The lid rocks amigo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Duncan, I really like that lid! How big is that box?





manbuckwal said:


> Very nice Duncan ! The lid rocks amigo



Thanks!

It's not as big as the photos make it look -- about 2.5" tall, 2.25" diameter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 19, 2015)

Duncan, what a great idea for thin cutoffs from resin. And here I've been mostly pitching them. Nicely done, I'll be trying this.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> Duncan, what a great idea for thin cutoffs from resin. And here I've been mostly pitching them. Nicely done, I'll be trying this.


You're welcome


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I wish I could remember who I got it from!



Duncan that looks like gold dust cast in liquid burly onyx. You have to remember!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Duncan that looks like gold dust cast in liquid burly onyx. You have to remember!


I can't even remember where I put the piece that I cut this off 2 weeks ago, let alone where it came from 2 years ago ...


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the inset lid, but I'm not sure about the color combo. FBE is a tough one to match for my taste, but I'm fussy about color combos. Jimmy Clewes does a chattered ebony insert for a FBE box in one of his DVDs, and it looked pretty cool, but you wouldn't want to texture that pretty resin.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 19, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I like the inset lid, but I'm not sure about the color combo. FBE is a tough one to match for my taste, but I'm fussy about color combos. Jimmy Clewes does a chattered ebony insert for a FBE box in one of his DVDs, and it looked pretty cool, but you wouldn't want to texture that pretty resin.


I have to try to take better photos of it.

There's a kind of 3-d hologram thing going on, it reminds me of the scene in Men In Black where they find the galaxy in that little ornament on the cat's collar and stare into it.

You still might not like the combination, of course. Do you remember what kind of ebony Clewes used? (I mean, was it solid black, or marbled/streaked?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 19, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I have to try to take better photos of it.
> 
> There's a kind of 3-d hologram thing going on, it reminds me of the scene in Men In Black where they find the galaxy in that little ornament on the cat's collar and stare into it.
> 
> You still might not like the combination, of course. Do you remember what kind of ebony Clewes used? (I mean, was it solid black, or marbled/streaked?)



I don't remember what kind it was, but he colored it black with a Sharpie to eliminate some of the brown tones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very unique Duncan. That lid with the Fbe looks kind of neat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2015)

Duncan I wonder if you could try a dark midnight blue with white inlay next time to try to give even more of a night sky effect.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm ambivalent on the color combo. It wouldn't be my first choice but it matches the brown streaks in the FBE. The resin though is fantastic. Nice job Duncan


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Duncan I wonder if you could try a dark midnight blue with white inlay next time to try to give even more of a night sky effect.


Now that I worked out the technique for making the insert, I'll have to look around for more thin slices of stuff to use as toppings.

I know a couple of folks who mix and cast pen blanks -- if they make a mix and have some left over after filling the molds, there might be enough to make a silver dollar sized disk I could use. I have no idea how that's done, so it could be there's no surplus gloop.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm ambivalent on the color combo. It wouldn't be my first choice but it matches the brown streaks in the FBE. The resin though is fantastic. Nice job Duncan


Thanks, Scott. I'm going to try as many flavors as I can find bits of stuff to insert, not everybody will like all the combinations.


----------

